

Transforming Text Into Knowledge API - kin-lane
http://www.kinlane.com/2010/08/transforming-text-into-knowledge-api/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Why does this feel more like spam than real information?

~~~
kin-lane
I'm curious to know why? This is genuinely derived from me learning how to use
the API while harvest job posting RSS feeds.

I have no affiliation with the company, just sharing how I used the API to
solve my problem.

So I would entertain any feedback on why perceived as spammy?

~~~
kin-lane
I'm sorry it didn't spur your intellectual curiosity. I was having a real good
Sunday of discovery and play with data crunching.

I felt the need to share it. I guess I found it fun...and thought some one
else might too.

First I posted a blog on my need for Meaningful Key Phrases and Tag Sets to
run against data I"m harvesting.

Then I posted an overview of how an API saved my ass from many hours of
programming this intelligence in another blog post called. A Programmers Need
for an Application Programming Interface (API)

Then I posted the one you found did nothing to engage your intellectual
curiosity called, Transforming Text Into Knowledge API. This post summed up
the API and what it did for me.

Maybe you do this kind of work all the time?

But I"m playing around with many different ways of harvesting, storing and
distilling down data right now....and felt the work I did on Sunday was
intellectually stimulating.

In the current online world...I think its relevant too.

